# Any tips on Hilton Head surf fishing



## afedor (Jun 17, 2006)

Hello,

Going to Hilton Head for a family vacation from June 24 - July 2. Would appreciate any feedback on best beaches to fish. Also what can I expect to catch and any tips from you pros out there who are familiar with surf fishing the area. Thanks for your feedback!


----------



## medhead (Jan 23, 2006)

where are you staying at and I will let you know where and what type of fish you can expect to catch.

MEDHEAD


----------



## afedor (Jun 17, 2006)

Medhead,

I will be staying at the Marriot Oceanfront at Palmetto Dunes. We are driving down so my car will be loaded with my fishing gear so I can also drive to any "hot spots". Thanks!

A


----------



## medhead (Jan 23, 2006)

You can fish from the beach right behind the hotel them. My mother has a condo in Palmetto Dunes and I fish at the beach next door at the Disney. You might want to fish in the morning or late afternoon due to all of the people getting in and out of the water. If you want to fish all day you can walk a little ways north (thats to the left if your faceing the ocean from the hotel)where all of the houses are and fish there all day with out any real problem. There are some nice black tips that can be caught from the beach. All you need is some frozen squid and a rod and reel combo that will hold about 300yards of line. Just walk out as far as can and cast. you will also need a 3oz pyrimd weight. You can also try some mullet one rod the sharks will hit that along with the redfish. I'm trying to plan a trip down there so post a update on how the fishing was when you get back. later in the evening seems to be better for the sharks plus the beach seems to be less crowded.

Medhead


----------



## afedor (Jun 17, 2006)

Medhead,

I really appreciate the feedback. We leave on Sat. and I am sooo ready to hit the beach and just fish work is killing me. I am bringing my digital camera so hopefully I can post some pictures of my catch. If you can thing of anything else, let me know!

Thanks!!!!!


----------



## medhead (Jan 23, 2006)

your welcome. you should have no problem catching fish. i just got back from vacation myself and looking foward to going down and stay at my moms condo. my set up is a 8ft med heavy rod with a penn reel with about 250yds of 65 lbs spiderwire. 1/0 circle hooks on a 100lbs leader. there are some really big sharks around that area with the ocean staying around 84 degrees this time of year. but you never know what your going to catch. if you don't have any rod holders i made my own just went to home depot and bought some pvc pipe and they cut them there at the store. they are a lot better than the one you can buy mine are 4 feet long. but i usually fish two or three rods at a time. if you need any information about the island such as place to eat and go hang out at night just repley back and i will list them. good luck and post a report when you get back.

medhead


----------



## smallie53 (Sep 3, 2005)

medhead, wouldn't you agree that to purchase and learn how to throw a cast net is well worth the investment in time and money? Steve


----------



## medhead (Jan 23, 2006)

yes you can get a decent one for under 30.00 and whatever bait you dont use you can freeze such as mullet.


----------



## medhead (Jan 23, 2006)

When are you going to post a report about your trip to hilton head island.


----------

